# Messy/unsafe Panel



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup: Much Safer! Good job on that one. I would look for more that's for sure. She should sleep better knowing it's done right. dorf dude...


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

shumakerscott said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: Much Safer! Good job on that one. I would look for more that's for sure. She should sleep better knowing it's done right. dorf dude...


I agree that does look better.:yes:


----------

